# blu ray player freezing.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

there are 2 blu ray players in my house one in my bedroom and one in the living room. the one in the living is an older model, an LG only plays bu rays has no internet features. (this one was bought in U.S.A.)he newer model is a Phillips which has internet features and plays regoin 4 Mexican blu rays (i live in Mexico) i used to use the internet features on the newer one but the newer one started to freeze and someome on the message board gave me these instructions: 
1. Re-install the latest Firmware by using USB.
2. Restore to factory default settings.
3. Pull the power cord, and then press and hold the power button for several seconds. This will drain the capacitors.
it worked i reconnected it to the internet again but after about 2 months it started that freezeing thing 9btw it was freezing to the point where i could not even use the buttons i had to unplug the the plsyer to reboot it. so i did all that again restored it back to factory settings. i was told that alot of internet cache build up can damage the firmware. so now i did not reconnect to the internet and i just play my blu rays and USB port. it plays fine.
BUT heres the thing the older model in the living room that has no internet features has started to freeze like that with no internet. how is this possable. why is this older model freezing when its not getting interferance from any internet cache? what else can cause bly rays players to freeze??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They all have a cache, it's were they store items like the menu graphics and music, etc. The cache shouldn't be an issue and would be unaffected by the Firmware. 

Models with network (ie: internet) connectivity also use that connectivity to update the player firmware and security features. This may or may not be what you are reversing by reinstalling the default firmware.

The non network connected player is likely dirty or failing.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

How long do blu ray players usauly last. the older nonnetwork model i think was bought in 2008. if it is dirty how do i clean it. and is it possable to restore a nonnetwork player back to factory settings?
Heres another link i was looking at: Fix Blu Ray Freezing Issues - Volume And Static
they mentioned Electro-static but the thing is i only have a rug not a carpet and i do store my blu rays in thier original cases. i was however doing alot of scanning on the bonus features of the blu ray disc, i was trying to spot something. i have to assume if you do alot of pausing or leave it on pause for too long or too much scanning will that also cause it to freeze?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Longevity varies by brand/model. It could range from several years to a decade or more. It's also affected by the amount of use, quality of power, and location (ie: heat). Being as yours is 7+ years old now, I'd say you got your moneys worth.

Any player can have the firmware updated. Typical update options are network, USB, or via disc.

Most setup menus have the option to "restore factory default" settings, but all that does is change all of the config options back to how it shipped, and the configuration isn't likely causing a playback issue.

Any type of usage shouldn't cause playback issues. Playback issues are typically the result of a dirty/scratched disc or a player fault.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

well i did play that same disc in the other newer player played fine. no freeze ups. and i played another disc on the older one that froze, it didnt freeze on that one.


----------

